# Please Welcome our Newest Moderator



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BradsConst has consented to join the moderator team and assist with his construction knowledge. :notworthy:
We are happy to have him join PropPresPro and myself in a staff position. 


The forum is growing and its entering every one's busy season. Having more mods helps to spread the work load around so that its not a heavy burden on any one person.
We all get paid the huge sum of $0.00 per hour so we need all the help we can get. :lol:



First :drink: is on the newbie. :icon_wink:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> BradsConst has consented to join the moderator team and assist with his construction knowledge. :notworthy:
> We are happy to have him join PropPresPro and myself in a staff position.
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll bite. Any one makes it behind the Cheddar curtain sometime in 2013, and I'll buy. If any of you make it to Wisconsin for vacation, EAA Airventure, business, etc. Look me up and the first one is on me.:yes::yes::drink:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> OK, I'll bite. Any one makes it behind the Cheddar curtain sometime in 2013, and I'll buy. If any of you make it to Wisconsin for vacation, EAA Airventure, business, etc. Look me up and the first one is on me.:yes::yes::drink:


My dad has been to EAA Airventure every year the past 20 years. I have been five or six times. I was there last year. No plans to go this year though.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My trip plans consist of going to see the mntman, hopefully the week after 7/4. 

And if time and funds allow another trip to Branson.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> OK, I'll bite. Any one makes it behind the Cheddar curtain sometime in 2013, and I'll buy. If any of you make it to Wisconsin for vacation, EAA Airventure, business, etc. Look me up and the first one is on me.:yes::yes::drink:



Not really your area but...we have been hitting Eagle River for 10 days a year for the past 17 years. Love the fishin up there!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> OK, I'll bite. Any one makes it behind the Cheddar curtain sometime in 2013, and I'll buy. If any of you make it to Wisconsin for vacation, EAA Airventure, business, etc. Look me up and the first one is on me.:yes::yes::drink:


 Well Brad you and I have spoken and you now we both swim in the same waters,so the day we get togther for a beer, Brewers or Packer game is'nt to far off....Congrats!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> BradsConst has consented to join the moderator team and assist with his construction knowledge. :notworthy:
> We are happy to have him join PropPresPro and myself in a staff position.
> 
> 
> ...


So basically he will be making the same as most of us in P&P.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Before discount.

:thumbup: Congradulations Brad. Your the newest head cook and bottle washer, lol.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome....as one who gives a lot of time for the big $0000 I tip my hat...
It is difficult at times but the reward is worth when the end result is positive!!
Have a great day!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on your new promotion


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Not really your area but...we have been hitting Eagle River for 10 days a year for the past 17 years. Love the fishin up there!



You ought to try the Chippewa Flowage if you think Eagle River is good........


----------

